# Exposing deadmau5's Studio



## zolhof (Jul 6, 2017)

I think some of you may enjoy this.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 6, 2017)

What in the holy fuck. Who IS this guy?!


----------



## kilgurt (Jul 6, 2017)

Steinmetzify said:


> What in the holy fuck. Who IS this guy?!



https://www.masterclass.com


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 6, 2017)

Watched. Fully impressed. Good for him. Damn fine studio right there.


----------



## blougui (Jul 7, 2017)

he launched Skrillex record career too. Can you imagine the cash that means ?


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 7, 2017)

Yeah a Roland Jupiter 8 and Prophet 10 only cost "a couple hundred bucks" when they were first released... the Jupiter was $5000 in its time. I know because I wanted one so bad but only could afford the Juno 106


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jul 7, 2017)

kilgurt said:


> https://www.masterclass.com


I'm curious if anyone took the deadmau5 master class and their experience? Or if you could compare it to the Hanz Zimmer master class, which I wasn't crazy about.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Jul 7, 2017)

Now, THAT'S how you make a studio. His f#@*ing house is the real disneyland!


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 7, 2017)

Joel is a pretty nice guy, very sharing of his time, and stands up to bullies I remember story once we're a club owner refused to pay him and he got into the club Owners face and was about to start a riot the club owner then paid him 

He has made very little of his living off selling records, almost all of his living comes from Deadmau5 gigs. As you can see that can be pretty lucrative.

That Dolby Atmos system must be awesome. Having your own T1 antenna in your backyard and Tim Hortons coffee franchise in your house is just insane lol

The Prophet 10 could be a temperamental beast having dual Prophet 5 electronics heat retention and other factors would cause issues. It was also very heavy close to a CS-80.


----------



## Guffy (Jul 7, 2017)

Didn't know Daniel James had a tech channel.

Crazy house!


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jul 7, 2017)

Fugdup said:


> Didn't know Daniel James had a tech channel.
> 
> Crazy house!


Daniel James? Think you Fugdup there!


----------



## Jaap (Jul 7, 2017)

Sonorityscape said:


> I'm curious if anyone took the deadmau5 master class and their experience? Or if you could compare it to the Hanz Zimmer master class, which I wasn't crazy about.



I took the Deadmau5 master class and learned a ton from it. I didn't know his music too well, but read upon it and took a gamble and decided to go for it. I like his attitude, his straightforward no-nonense work method and his approach on sound design and the craft in general. I have not taken HZ class yet, since I don't do much film stuff at the moment so can't compare them, but even if you are not into electronic music writing (which I am not) it is still a very valuable class.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jul 7, 2017)

Jaap said:


> I took the Deadmau5 master class and learned a ton from it. I didn't know his music too well, but read upon it and took a gamble and decided to go for it. I like his attitude, his straightforward no-nonense work method and his approach on sound design and the craft in general. I have not taken HZ class yet, since I don't do much film stuff at the moment so can't compare them, but even if you are not into electronic music writing (which I am not) it is still a very valuable class.


The Hans Zimmer master class was more a set of interviews and accounts of his personal experiences and less about technical approaches. I'm trying to get a sense if that's how Deadmau5 also approached his mater class.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 7, 2017)

Sonorityscape said:


> The Hans Zimmer master class was more a set of interviews and accounts of his personal experiences and less about technical approaches. I'm trying to get a sense if that's how Deadmau5 also approached his mater class.



He shows a lot of his workflow and actually nicely divided into stuff like, showing how he works on his harmonies, melodies, another chapter (or multiple) is on sound design and analog vs digital sound creation. He talks about how he makes his beats and structures his songs. How he approaches the mixing and gives a lot on indepth details.
What I liked is that he showed a mindset of creativity and not just talking about the best gear out there, but that if you have the right mindset, you can basically create your own unique stuff with just a few things. He also showcased that.
It is not just interviews, a lot of times is spend with him in his studio (I think about 75%).
He is very down to earth and willing to share his knowledge and so he did


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 7, 2017)

ive been following deadmaus since he had a studio bedroom in toronto. he def made a huge improvement since then 

im very curious about the graphics setup and the non music stuff. very cool.
something about kinect motion capture software? i always find it hard to get good those 3d visuals used for edm (like vengeance sounds demo videos)

the surround mixing for electronic music didnt take off when BT was doing it like 8 years ago so not sure if it will with atmos. maybe for his live gigs? the issue would be the venues i guess. 


btw- that dude making the video is funny. and barely any joel talking  unless its in other videos.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jul 7, 2017)

Jaap said:


> He shows a lot of his workflow and actually nicely divided into stuff like, showing how he works on his harmonies, melodies, another chapter (or multiple) is on sound design and analog vs digital sound creation. He talks about how he makes his beats and structures his songs. How he approaches the mixing and gives a lot on indepth details.
> What I liked is that he showed a mindset of creativity and not just talking about the best gear out there, but that if you have the right mindset, you can basically create your own unique stuff with just a few things. He also showcased that.
> It is not just interviews, a lot of times is spend with him in his studio (I think about 75%).
> He is very down to earth and willing to share his knowledge and so he did


Awesome, something I'm going to consider taking. Thanks!


----------



## AdamAlake (Jul 7, 2017)

I want a vacation in that house.


----------



## ranaprathap (Jul 7, 2017)

I just came here to post this video here, but you beat me to it. 



gsilbers said:


> btw- that dude making the video is funny.



Linus is a very nice tech youtuber. I am sure everyone will enjoy his content. Subscribe if you can.


----------

